# Interest thread- USS Bonaventure



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

I saw this ship in the Ships of the Line calender and fell in love with it. This would be a perfect ship I could do making use of my new lathe. I would make it in 1/350 scale naturally. Anyway, just checking to see if you guys would be interested or not, because it wouldn't take me that long to make it.


----------



## rocketeer390 (Feb 2, 2007)

I thought it was the one from the Amimated Star Trek:

http://www.startrekanimated.com/tas_tt_bonaventure_masao.jpg


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

If you make it, I will buy....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It gotta ration the huge models in my little house. Do it in 1/1000 and I'm sold.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Love your work, Rich, but I gotta admit the design leaves me cold. Of course, I like the Royal Starship, so whadda I know.  

It certainly gets points for obscurity.

Speaking of Royal Starships, how `bout that sporty little Ep. III job?

I'm sure you must get sick of folks lobbing requests at you day in and day out but, hey, that's what we're here for. :wave:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm in. 1/350th is kind of big though.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I vote for a 1/350 TOS E if you wanna try out that new lathe! LOL! The design of this one is different but I don't know at this point...


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Modeler1964 said:


> I vote for a *1/350 TOS E* if you wanna try out that new lathe!



I gotta +1 that... what a demand for that there would be! :thumbsup:


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks like the overwhelming consensus is 1/1000 for this one, that sounds fine to me, since it's a non-cannon ship a 1/350 might be too much of a risk. As for the 1/350 TOS E, it's something that's been well covered, I don't think I need to throw my hat into the ring on that one.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

REL said:


> As for the 1/350 TOS E, it's something that's been well covered, I don't think I need to throw my hat into the ring on that one.



No offense, but that's a matter of opinion. Your work, in _my_ opinion, stands head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I agree with Nova REL- Many have tried to cover the subject of the 1/350 TOS E. All of those who are attempting kits are offering them in Vac- form format/media. I refuse to spend my money on a flimsy format like that. I think the old ship needs to be offered by someone in fiberglass. If you did, you wouldn't be able to keep up with the orders my friend! Anyway...sorry to get on the old soapbox and no intentions of highjacking this thread...I know we all appreciate your work no matter what you choose! Go with what you are inspired to do!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Are there more 1:350 TOS kits than the Infinity Reach and the upcoming AW Studios?


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

I'm on board for what Nova said. I'd prefer to give my money to you based on that I'm familiar with your quality of work. No slam is intended on the other guys. They probably do excellent models. It's just that when you're dealing with forking over a lot of money, you go for the things that are known to you. That's why certain large scale model companies get my money day in and day out and others don't.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Oh, and the 1:1000 scale for this ship would be my preference.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I would really have to consider buying a 1/350 TOS Enterprise from you Rel,you are the ROLEX of modelmaking while other are just watches.Alexander


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I would loveto have that ship..1:1000 scale would be great for me as well ..Jeff


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree, you should do the TOS E in 1/350.


I got the MR TOS E, and I'd still pick one up from you.


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ Ah, yes. That's the other 1/350 on the market! (Not a kit, though.)

Actually, since there is a CBS-licensed 1/350 Enterprise, it may not be too wise to produce a GK one at the same time. MR could pressure CBS into C&D'ing the GK PDQ.  (smiley for all the initialisms only; the issue is not funny at all).

Back to the topic, I vote for 1:1000 scale Bonaventure. (And I definitely vote against the version in TAS .)


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

REL- Go ahead and put me down for one in 1/1000. The design has kinda grown on me! LOL! Besides, I think it would be a great "first time" subject for those of use who have never built a fiberglass model. Quick question, will it be molded in clear fiberglass like your other work?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Oh yeah. A 1:1000 Bonaventure will be very cool!

Now I have to agree with everyone else. NO ONE'S done a TOS E in fiberglass which, as far as I am concerned, is the perfect medium for that design!


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

REL I also think a 1/350 TOS E from you would be a home run. The other makers out there don't even come close to your accuracy and quality. After all, just the fact that you are using the clear fiberglass technigue puts your work right up there with studio filming minatures!


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

I love that design! It reminds me a little of the Protector from Galaxy Quest! :thumbsup: 

I'd like one in the 1/1000 scale as well....but then again I'd take a TOS E in the 1/350, or a 1/650 Akira...I CAN'T MAKE UP MY MIND!!! :tongue:


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

The Trekmodeler said:


> I love that design! It reminds me a little of the Protector from Galaxy Quest! :thumbsup:


 There's an idea! How about a good sized model of the Protector?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> There's an idea! How about a good sized model of the Protector?


More than one person has said they'd be interested in a large fiberglass version of that ship....hmmmm.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Heh. A 1/350 (or so) Protector would be nice.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

Ooooo.... Protector! I probably couldn't afford it, but I would certainly try!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Never give up! Never Surrender!... but please, by Grabthar's Hammer, give us a 1/350 Protector!


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Never give up! Never Surrender!... but please, by Grabthar's Hammer, give us a 1/350 Protector!


 What He said!!!!


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

^ I vote for a Protector, as well. I'm not sure of its size; how big would a 1/350 Protector be?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

make it about 18" wide an it'd make a good hunting boomerang.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to dredge up an old thread, but REL, I was wondering if you had received enough interest to add this to your to-do pile?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I, too, am curious, as I somehow missed this particular thread. I'd definitely be interested in one at 1/1000 scale - or even 1/2500 scale.  

Seriously interested in a 1/1000 scale kit, tho!


----------

